# pdfwritr.drv, pdf wlib.dll and pdfhlp.hlp files



## mazam (Oct 17, 2002)

How I add these files:

pdfwritr.drv
pdfwlib.dll
pdfhlp.hlp

if any one have these files please send to me at e-mail

[email protected]

thanks & regds
Azam baig


----------



## cwolfe98 (Jul 12, 2001)

Hi Azam,

I did a Google search for downloading pdfwritr.drv pdfwlib.dll pdfhlp.hlp ... but no luck.

You might want to go to http://www.adobe.com/ and re-download Adobe Acrobat and reinstall it.

Good luck. Hope that helps. Hopefully someone else might have a better solution.


----------

